# Minor Gem In A Pile Of Junk, Can You Spot It?



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Just received this bunch of scrappers from fleabay for pennies, there was a little gem in there not even mentioned in the auction, can anyone spot it ? , we are not talking Rolex here chaps but something that was pretty cool in it's day

wook


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

*I give up ! I just spent five minutes with my screen set to 400% and still couldn't see 'The Little Gem'. Clue ?*


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Service Engineer said:


> *I give up ! I just spent five minutes with my screen set to 400% and still couldn't see 'The Little Gem'. Clue ?*


You could say "Gem" was a clue :yes:

wook


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

The only thing I can guess is that one looks like a Heuer Chronosplit case but that doesn't connect to the clue


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

stradacab said:


> The only thing I can guess is that one looks like a Heuer Chronosplit case but that doesn't connect to the clue


Hi

Nothing heuer in there as far as I'm aware, although I'll now have another sift through 

wook


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Oyster Perpetual?

Later,

William


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I couldn't see any lettuce in the picture...


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> I couldn't see any lettuce in the picture...


The invisible rabbit ate it :yes:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

As I'm going out soon I'll let you lot know what it is,



It's a Girard Perregaux gyromatic 39 jewel auto, it's in full working order and keeping time :thumbup: it still needs the correct crystal with tension ring to finish it off, speaking of which the watch was packed loose in with the other bits with no crystal at all  I'm amazed it arrived with nothing worse than a bent seconds hand,





wook


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nice find wook :thumbup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I bought two lots of fifty watches from fleabay a few years ago, it came to less than a tenner for both lots!!

I could have thrown 97 of them straight in the bin!!

There was two Sekondas and this Cyma Navytimer!!










It still keeps excellent time and is a good looking watch B)

John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I also bought this Oriosa Dive watch from a chap at the local bootsale for around a tenner (can't remember exactly!)

He let me have it cheap as the crown wouldn't screw down!










I tried turning it anti clockwise (as though I was unscrewing it to set the time) to see if I could feel it 'click' as it slipped off the last thread..










Blow me if it didn't screw on tightly!! It was a left handed thread!! It's fine now!!  B)










John


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

that was a lucky find- love that 39 jewel movement. The dials don't always survive too well but yours looks decent enough. This find gives us all hope

Right. I'm off to the car boot sale to see what I unearth!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> I also bought this Oriosa Dive watch from a chap at the local bootsale for around a tenner (can't remember exactly!)
> 
> He let me have it cheap as the crown wouldn't screw down!
> 
> ...


I like that oriosa, what size is it?

wook


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> that was a lucky find- love that 39 jewel movement. The dials don't always survive too well but yours looks decent enough. This find gives us all hope
> 
> Right. I'm off to the car boot sale to see what I unearth!


Hi

Did you find anything at the booty? my gyromatic looks quite good now it has a window but it's got really low amplitude so will probaby need a complete strip down and clean, I've removed the auto wind mech and it looks pretty straight forward with that gone so I'll have a go at a service sometime in the next couple of weeks, wish me luck :lol:

wook


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

wookie said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > I also bought this Oriosa Dive watch from a chap at the local bootsale for around a tenner (can't remember exactly!)
> ...


Hi Wookie

It's 39mm across, with crown it's 42mm :yes:

John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

It's on a grey Nato now :yes:










John


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

wookie said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > that was a lucky find- love that 39 jewel movement. The dials don't always survive too well but yours looks decent enough. This find gives us all hope
> ...


just a pile of cr4p! money stayed in my pocket for the collectors fair in melton tomorrow!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > scottswatches said:
> ...


Hi

boot fairs can be a bit hit or miss, I tend to find nothing or loads, Have you had any better luck at the fair?

I've cleaned the gyromatic and it's now looking pretty healthy for an old girl,



wook


----------



## Pontros (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm under the impression that epay etc. has permanently ruined boot sales, flea markets and charity shops?


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

the girard is very nice ,i have an early bumper auto that came in a joblot....still looking for a case as all the lugs have snapped off !


----------

